# SQL-Abfrage mit where-Bedingung



## mich1408 (27. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte aus einer Access-DB Datensätze rauslesen, dabei würde ich folgenden Befehl verwenden:

		ergebnis = befehl.executeQuery("SELECT Artnr, Bez, Vk FROM Artikel where Vk > 50.00 order by Vk");

Es kommt aber folgende Fehlermeldung: 
Fehlerjava.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Datentypen in Kriterienausdruck unverträglich.

Ohne der where Bedingung 'vk >50.00' funktionierts aber.


(zur Info: ich habe den Vk über StreamTokenizer als nval eingelesen) -> er müsste also als nummerischer (double) Wert in der DB-Tabelle stehen.

Wieso funktioniert dann die Abfrage nach dem > 50.00 nicht?????

Vielen Dank!


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2009)

kA, aber schon einmal versucht den Wert "50.00" über ein PreparedStatement zu setzen? Evtl. benötigt Access eine Fließkommazahl ja in einem anderen Format (würde MS durchaus zutrauen, dass der Wert bei einer deutschen Version mit einem Komma anstelle eines Punktes angegeben werden muss). Bzw. von welchem Datentyp ist denn in der DB das Feld "Vk"?


----------



## homer65 (30. Nov 2009)

Ich würde sagen vk ist nicht numerisch, warum auch immer.


----------

